# 40SP ans 47SP Forms



## Naish_82 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does it matter if you fill these out on the computer, print them off and sign them?

The reason I ask is because the "Partner Migration" book says to print them off and fill them out.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Naish_82 said:


> Does it matter if you fill these out on the computer, print them off and sign them?
> 
> The reason I ask is because the "Partner Migration" book says to print them off and fill them out.


I filled mine out in the PDF and then printed and signed - I read from the immi site a page called "how to use our forms", you only have to print out the PDF's that aren't fillable. It says the "fillable" PDFs can be printed 

Trust me, it looks much neater in the end!


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

SarahM said:


> I filled mine out in the PDF and then printed and signed - I read from the immi site a page called "how to use our forms", you only have to print out the PDF's that aren't fillable. It says the "fillable" PDFs can be printed
> 
> Trust me, it looks much neater in the end!


it does say "fill out with PEN!" ... i filled out with pen 40sp and 47sp....

Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS , i do not think filling in form have that human touch imigration might look for?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

znuff007 said:


> it does say "fill out with PEN!" ... i filled out with pen 40sp and 47sp....
> 
> Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS , i do not think filling in form have that human touch imigration might look for?


I quote from here Using Forms and Booklets:
PDF forms
To use a PDF application form, you will need to print a copy, and then fill in the form by hand.

*Fillable PDF forms
A fillable PDF application form has fillable sections that can be typed in on a computer and then printed out and signed, rather than printing the form and filling in by hand.*

Important: If you are viewing fillable PDF forms using Acrobat Reader®,you will not be able to save the information entered into that form. Complete the application first and then print out a copy.

At the end of the day, if you type and print you are sure to avoid any confusions that some handwritting can bring. At first we filled the forms out by hand using pen, then the forms got updated and we could not be bothered writing it all again. When we printed it out it was so neat and clear and we were happier with the result 

It's your choice


----------



## tzeling (Feb 18, 2014)

May I ask for filling these forms online, do I have to filled it with CAPS (block letters)??


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

tzeling said:


> May I ask for filling these forms online, do I have to filled it with CAPS (block letters)??


Hi... yes, you should fill up the form in ALL CAPS


----------

